# fire rated tenant separation wall assistance



## platinumaa (Oct 30, 2012)

i need a 2hr fire rated tenant separation wall.. the obstacle is there is an occupied tenant space next door.. the existing wall is not rated and only goes up 10 feet.. we cant use that wall.. have to build a new assembly in thinnest wall possible up against the existing wall that goes up 18 feet.. shaft wall will work but is extremely expensive, its a last resort option.. anyone come across a detail like this that can give some suggestions for a UL or gypsum or other rated assembly? can be wood or metal

thanks!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 30, 2012)

In the long run, the shaft wall will probably be your best bet, even with the cost. There are many 2-HR assemblies in the gyp manual, but factoring 4 layers of rock and the labor?


----------



## steveray (Oct 30, 2012)

Shaftwall is about the only option for a one sided 2 hr wall.......or masonry.....


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2012)

check this product it is about two to three inches thick when done, and carries two hour rating, sorry cannot get to specfic product :::

Georgia-Pacific DensGlass Shaftliner Fiberglass Mat Gypsum Panel

DensGlass® Shaftliner Area Separation Walls Submittal (564KB/2pgs)


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Are there any interior 2-hr wall assemblies that allow the pyro-guard or fire treated plywoods to be used in an interior application?

Just wondering?


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2012)

I guess the other question is

Why is a two hour wall required?????


----------



## platinumaa (Nov 1, 2012)

cda, for separating 2 separate tenants..

it seems like shaft wall, or a system similiar to shaft wall is my best choice.. was hoping their were other options out there less expensive.. i appreciate the posts everyone.. thanks!!


----------



## platinumaa (Nov 1, 2012)

a GC friend of mine came up with "1 5/8" metal stud wall from floor to deck (18') with two layers of rock on one/our side then frame another 1 5/8" wall with two layers of rock on one/our side for a total of 4 layers.. two frame walls side by side.. (the obstacle is there is an occupied tenant space next door.. the existing wall is not rated and only goes up 10 feet.. we cant use that wall.. have to build a new assembly in thinnest wall possible up against the existing wall.. new wall needs to go up 18 feet.).. challenge is finding a UL or equal 2 hour detail w/ 1 5/8" stud thickness.. and also seeing if 1 5/8" metal stud will go up to 18 feet and support the material.. may have to be a thicker stud.. anyone know if any 2HR tenant sep walls that have a min 1 1/2" stud space?

thanks for knowledge!


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2012)

platinumaa said:
			
		

> cda, for separating 2 separate tenants.. it seems like shaft wall, or a system similiar to shaft wall is my best choice.. was hoping their were other options out there less expensive.. i appreciate the posts everyone.. thanks!!


So what are the occupancy types needing separation?? A, b, h, I????

You don't like

DensGlass® Shaftliner Area Separation Walls Submittal (564KB/2pgs)


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2012)

this will not work when the studs heat and fall down....That is why you cannot find an assembly....



			
				platinumaa said:
			
		

> a GC friend of mine came up with "1 5/8" metal stud wall from floor to deck (18') with two layers of rock on one/our side then frame another 1 5/8" wall with two layers of rock on one/our side for a total of 4 layers.. two frame walls side by side.. (the obstacle is there is an occupied tenant space next door.. the existing wall is not rated and only goes up 10 feet.. we cant use that wall.. have to build a new assembly in thinnest wall possible up against the existing wall.. new wall needs to go up 18 feet.).. challenge is finding a UL or equal 2 hour detail w/ 1 5/8" stud thickness.. and also seeing if 1 5/8" metal stud will go up to 18 feet and support the material.. may have to be a thicker stud.. anyone know if any 2HR tenant sep walls that have a min 1 1/2" stud space?thanks for knowledge!


----------



## platinumaa (Nov 1, 2012)

steveray.. your right.. thanks.. looks like a 3 5/8" stud wall

seperating business from s-2 (not sprinkl).. the shaftliner seemed like it was similiar to shaftwall.. but we are in the process of getting a price of that product.. i appreciate that option.. wasnt aware that product was around


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2012)

Then you only need to meet occupancy separation and not area separation requirements


----------



## platinumaa (Nov 1, 2012)

thats still a 2 hour wall though right?


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2012)

yea but

does not have to keep standing if one side falls


----------

